# Ruby Horsethief @ 20,000+



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

Doing a Ruby Horsethief trip next week(6/3). Thinking it will be in the 20,000 range by then. We will have kids 3 to 7 years old on the trip. Everyone rowing are 20+ year commercial guides. Anything we need to watch out for?
Thanks


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Some of the camps at Blackrock can be hard to eddie out at during high water. Best to stop at the top of Blackrocks and scout out your camp and landing spot.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

The put in beach will be small, if it is a busy day be prepared to rig up top and drive down to drop your boats.

As I am sure you know keep an eye on the kids when they are near the river it will be cranking by.

Like Dan said some of the camp eddies get small, other than that it is just flat water moving along quickly.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes, the number one thing is watch the kids, perhaps set ground rules that keep them away from the banks.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't think you'll see 20K +, maybe 15k, 13900 according to the forecast center.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

There are some fun cliff jumping spots at Black Rock - at high flows people can go for unintentionally long swims and have to fight hard to make it back to shore. A couple years ago at 20K I helped rescue several people. 

Otherwise it is just fast moving flat water with some class II at black rocks.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't know how much it will help your little ones, but my 8 year old has a whistle on her vest for those "just in case" moments. If she finds herself in the river and floating away she knows she can blow the whistle and get our attention. Now before I get flamed....we watch her like a hawk when we are on the river, but it gives us a little peace of mind knowing she has a way to get peoples attention if in need.

My 8 year old and I have been doing high flow "Daddy-Daughter" trips for 5 years on Ruby and were actually interviewed by the Grand Junction News once at the boat ramp for launching at 49k (super high water). We have always had a great time even with the flooded out camp sites. Like many have said before me, unless you have a really good eddy, swimming or being near the water should always have a adult with PFD nearby. 

Bring some other games to play as swim time for the kiddos will be limited. Horseshoes, Uno, Nerf ball, beach games and hikes have always allowed us to have a great time.

Many of the channels are open at high flow, so with a little caution...the channels can be great time to adventure on the float down. Left of Dog Island is about the only one we have not been able to get down without getting out and dragging a little.

Other than that....it still a great time with the kids. Just use a little more caution as the water is moving faster. AND as another person posted on here...if your staying at Black Rocks pull over early and go scout your landing for your site. We stayed at Black Rock 9 once when it was flowing 30k + and had lots of up river guest that missed their site. If you do miss your site there are some less desirable "oops we passed it" camping further down river.

Have fun and remember its not about the destination so much as it is about the journey with the kids.


----------



## boyrafly (May 1, 2015)

nice information
thanks all


----------



## tbduwyo (Apr 3, 2015)

We're doing this float on the 8th. Any idea on how long in hours from the rim rock shuttle put in to black rocks at current flows (~15k)?


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

At normal flow, Rim Rock launch adds hour. From Loma launch to Black rock at normal flows is about 4-6 hrs. At high flow, I've made that trip in 3 hours. Normal flow expect 3-5 miles an hour, at 30k or higher the gps showed us clipping along at 7-8 mph in the main flow. Stay out the eddy sand you should Cruz this time of year. Once when it was just my 3 year old and I doing annual Daddy-Daughter float at 30k + we hit a storm with 40 mph head winds, we launched from Loma at noon and got to Black Rock at 1:30 am. The next day, I saw my ranger buddy and told him of our mis-adventure and he said next time pull over were ever you can and camp.....that they would understand. But we do about 3 week long trips on Ruby a year for the past 8 years and I've only experienced bad storms twice. Don't let them ruin your time if you do catch one, just roll with it and impervise. The rangers are great guys, if you really try to follow the rules but weather won't cooperate they will understand. Of course if you have camp coffe on....that helps too. It's great out there...have a blast!


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

So.....how did your trip go?
Chaco


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

great trip, 20,000 is perfect. did 18 miles with a head wind the first day in 3 hours.


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

forgot to mention that if you have little ones keep an eye on them and don't let them play near the water. that water is moving fast.


----------



## freeheel5 (Jun 22, 2015)

We had planned on that same weekend, with three young kids, but bailed. Thinking of going in a week or so, but flow will probably still be near 20K. Not sure how different things are between 24K and 20K. Any other things to note other than watching kids in camp? Was it difficult to catch any of the camps (we have Cottonwood 1 and Blackrocks 7) or was Blackrocks pushy at all. I have kayaked for 15 years, but have only rowed a small amount (got kids...had to switch to a raft).

Thanks


----------



## durangloski (May 12, 2009)

*BAILING*

If any of you all plan on Bailing on Ruby for the weekend of JULY 4th ( specifically July 3rd.) Please let me know!!!! We need a camp for Friday.
thanks


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

durangloski said:


> If any of you all plan on Bailing on Ruby for the weekend of JULY 4th ( specifically July 3rd.) Please let me know!!!! We need a camp for Friday.
> thanks


Please also let me know if cancelling a July 3rd Ruby.


----------



## freeheel5 (Jun 22, 2015)

...our permits are for the 1-2, taking off the 3rd, so nothing for the 3rd even if we were to cancel...


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

freeheel5 said:


> We had planned on that same weekend, with three young kids, but bailed. Thinking of going in a week or so, but flow will probably still be near 20K. Not sure how different things are between 24K and 20K. Any other things to note other than watching kids in camp? Was it difficult to catch any of the camps (we have Cottonwood 1 and Blackrocks 7) or was Blackrocks pushy at all. I have kayaked for 15 years, but have only rowed a small amount (got kids...had to switch to a raft).
> 
> Thanks


You should have no problems, it is a flat water section (up to >50000 cfs) there is just more water moving a little faster. Have a great trip!!!


----------



## freeheel5 (Jun 22, 2015)

noahfecks said:


> You should have no problems, it is a flat water section (up to >50000 cfs) there is just more water moving a little faster. Have a great trip!!!



Thanks...looks like flow is dropping quickly anyway. Anyone been on the river recently and know how the bugs are given the wet spring?


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

*Bugs are bad!*

Dude......we bailed yesterday and camped in Fruita, the mesquitos and nats were soooooo bad. After the can of Off was gone, you couldnt go anywhere near the water without being bit-swarmed by hundreds of mesquitos. We stayed 3 nights, Cottonwood sites suprisingly seemed manageable, forget anything below that. Signed "itchy from head to toe"


----------



## freeheel5 (Jun 22, 2015)

SummitSurfer said:


> Dude......we bailed yesterday and camped in Fruita, the mesquitos and nats were soooooo bad. After the can of Off was gone, you couldnt go anywhere near the water without being bit-swarmed by hundreds of mesquitos. We stayed 3 nights, Cottonwood sites suprisingly seemed manageable, forget anything below that. Signed "itchy from head to toe"


Oh man, thanks for the info, though maybe not the info I wanted. Were they bad during the day while floating too, or just around camp in the evenings? Appreciate any extra info. Thanks.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

*Mesquitos*

During the blistering heat of the day, no mesquitos! But dont even think about going down to the boat or river after 6 pm or before 9 am. The heat seemed to drive them off. We stayed 3 nights. First night at Cottonwood 2 was "ok" with OFF and fire going. But Salt Lick and down....ugh!!! I went to the boat to grab food, sprayed from heat to toe, or so I thought, when I was there for 2 minutes and returned to camp my daughter thought my ears were bleeding. I apprently got stung quite a few time in my ears and swated my face and ears killing enough blood suckers my ears were red w blood :0
I was telling Shaun the Ranger and he says he's never seen them this bad.
I do this run about 5 times a year and have NEVER experienced them this bad. Hate to over react, but I think Swarm would be appropriate.
But conditions change fast out there, maybe I just hit the peak time. I would call Shaun-The ranger at GJ BLM and get bug update before going, or maybe chat with Alex at permit line, shes great resource too. Sorry for bad news, but thought families should know.
In other news, we spent last days at HighLine State park in Loma and had a blast swimming in warm reservoir water and oddly....little mesquito issues in camp there.


----------



## freeheel5 (Jun 22, 2015)

We decided to go after talking to a couple guides who confirmed that at least Cottonwood was manageable. Sounded hit or miss below that. We found Cottonwood to be pretty bad for about an hour or so before dark, but then the bugs went away. Morning was a bit buggy, but not bad. Black Rock 7 was pretty much bug free. Seems they are on the downswing as things dry out.


----------



## ppine (Jul 1, 2015)

I have had some weird things happen with kids and moving water. If the flow is up, put life jackets on them as soon as they get out of the truck. Watch them closely.


----------

